# Finding 1964 Impala VIN



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

I am trying to buy a 64 Impala and it does not have a VIN tag. Can anyone tell me exatly where to find the VIN it does not have the Motor in it either. Pictures would ber very helpful. I know they are on the top of the frame but is there an exact location????


----------



## twin60 (Apr 9, 2009)

thee vin is located on the driver side by the front kick panel (open the door right by thedoor hinge))


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

twin60 said:


> thee vin is located on the driver side by the front kick panel (open the door right by thedoor hinge))


the VIN tag is not there


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

binky79 said:


> the VIN tag is not there


check around, sometimes you can buy an identity (vintag+papers)..


----------



## 64 and 59 rider (Dec 13, 2008)

binky79 said:


> the VIN tag is not there


look under winshield wiper grill on passenger side theres a plate there that should have the vin and all the the codes for the car. if thats gone then dont no what to tell ya. u may have to purchase a vin and cowl tag:thumbsup:hope this helps u


----------



## Zoom (Dec 11, 2005)

There are no vin numbers on that plate under the windshield wiper plate but if you can't find the vin on the body tree should be a vin on the frame. It's kind of a bitch to see but it's usually on te top of the frame under the right side close to the crossmember. Hope this helps


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

dont buy it find one with a vin tag too many problems with out


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Mr Impala said:


> dont buy it find one with a vin tag too many problems with out


 
:yes::yes:


----------



## WestsideRider (Oct 3, 2005)

Parts car. Let me get it


----------

